# How much should I pay for a new Ruger SR9?



## cbumgar1

New member here. I have never owned a handgun and after researching a lot I am almost 100% sure I want the Ruger SR9 as my first handgun. I really would like to have the Olive Drab, but if I could get the stainless or black version significantly cheaper I would settle for one of those.

*Just wondering what you all paid or what the best price is that I could get the OD version for?*

The best total price I can find is $460 including all taxes and additional fees. If you got yours cheaper off the internet I would love to have the link or site.

Also, I did find the stainless slide version for $430 total.

THANKS


----------



## mactex

I was at a local Academy store last week and saw a new one marked $319. But, that was for the black/silver model.


----------



## cbumgar1

Wow... that is pretty good. My local gunshop had the OD version listed for $569.


----------



## recoilguy

$319 for a new one is hard to believe. But I guess not impossible, give the OP the stores web site, he can see if they still have it. I have seen them around here for between 399 and 469 depending on where and when. I have both the green one and the stainless and black one. The green one doesn't shoot 30 bucks better in my opinion. If in yours it looks 30 bucks better then thats different. The price you are seeing is typical. If you wait for a long time and research research research you might save a few bucks in a month or two. If you buy now and forget it you will be shooting soon and having a blast with your nre weapon.

RCG


----------



## Barryd

Check out Gun Broker. There is one there for $315 but the auction is still open. Others seem to start around $399.

Barry


----------



## cbumgar1

Thanks for the replies. I did not know about gunbroker.com so thanks. I went ahead and bought it for $460 last night. Gallery of guns went from having 4 yesterday morning to only having 1 left last night so I had to get that last one! Looking forward to taking it to the range!


----------



## recoilguy

Enjoy the new weapon........it is a fun gun to shoot!!!!

RCG


----------



## mactex

recoilguy said:


> $319 for a new one is hard to believe. But I guess not impossible,
> 
> RCG


I went back to Academy yesterday and it was back around $420 or so. I guess they put them on sale for a week or so to clear out some inventory. Bummer, I was hoping that prices were going down.


----------



## acort88

$460? that really sucks. Last weekend at the gun show in San Antonio they had xd9 for 420. That would of been a better gun. Better trigger better rep. I love my xdm 40


----------



## archull

the SR9's around here can be had for normally just under $400.


----------

